# Do you put piggy tails / pair bows on your fluff?



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

This may sound like a silly question.. But how do you put the little bow pairs on a malt with topknot hair? I've seen these on some shih tzus that have the top knot hair cut short, and ears kept long so they put them on the ears attached to a small portion of hair strands, and it looks so cute. 
I made some valentines ones for Cici, and I've tried putting them on her but not sure if there's a better way to do it? Do you just divide all the top knot hair left to right, making two piggy tails? That's what I do and her top knot hair isn't really long enough to be heavy on the ends and droop down, so where I attach the bands it lifts up straight out to the sides, and just doesn't look like the pictures I've seen online haha. 
Or am I just wierd for not getting how to do this? 

In the picture is bows someone else made, and it was my first attempt at putting them on her. After I tied the band twice on her piggy tail, I joined the third with a small strand of hair from her ear to keep most of it down. I soon realized that was uncomfortable for her so I stopped doing it that way.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

CiCi looks so cute in her picture!! For some reason Laurel fights me when I try to put piggies in??? She's ok with the top knot but not two. I'm going to try again, I love how they look!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I can't wait for Mia's topknot to grow out so I can put pigtails and bows in. Right now I use the hair by her ears which is cute, but I really want that topknot. We go to the groomer's this morning, and I will tell Rhonda I want the topknot to grow. *


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Each one of mine has a different hairstyle. 
Sagi uses piggy tails. Brisa uses a top knot, well kind of 'cause its done to the right side of her head, ans Khadi piggy tails too but with a different style too. Let me look for pics 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

This is Sagi with her piggy tails
















Brisa with her hair do










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

(sorry, sent the message by mistake)

Brisa again







Here you can see her hair style a bit better. I do it like this cause she doesnt look good neither with piggy tails nor the top knot

Khadi's piggys























Khadi uses the piggies like this cause the groomer cut her top knot (Brisas too) inspite I DID told her: DO NOT touch their top knots!!! Aaaaahhh groomers.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Yup Bailey wears pig tails but I think her top knot is getting to long now.. I have to have it trimmed soon.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I do piggies with Bella off and on, as her top knot grows out this seems to help keep the hair out of her eyes


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My Bella gets on bow on each ear while her topknot grows...however I leave it to the groomer because I have tried in vain but I just can't get the bows to stay in when I do it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I do mine in piggies most of the time..I've done them with one top knot too. I love making my own bows too, fun! They don't fight me on top knots, they know it means bye bye. In fact we cal l them bye bye bows and they line up to get gussied up!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gabby said:


> (sorry, sent the message by mistake)
> 
> Brisa again
> View attachment 114130
> ...



So cute!! I didn't think about doing them like that, I'll have to try it on Cici! I thought it would be better to have them "droop" down on the sides, but Brisa's piggy tails look super cute. 



michellerobison said:


> I do mine in piggies most of the time..I've done them with one top knot too. I love making my own bows too, fun! They don't fight me on top knots, they know it means bye bye. In fact we cal l them bye bye bows and they line up to get gussied up!


Love the pictures!! Super adorable. I'm going to try to do Cici's piggy tails like that, with the bows facing forward and over the head instead of on the sides over the ears. I would struggle not knowing if I should make the bows face forward or up O.O. 



Thank you both for the pictures!


And sorry I can't rEply to all right now but I read all replies . I'm on my phone and safari keeps closing down on me every 6 lines I type, so I have to keep saving as I'm typing, argh!


----------

